# CC Family photo shoot.



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Last weekend I finally got the family together to test out a little field next to the house. This field fills with flowers every May. Please look these over and let me know what you think. Couple things I learned from the shoot.
A. I forgot to make sure that we all somewhat matched or at least complimented each other. The color choices just didn't work.
B. This is going to have to be a morning sun field. It was sunset and I had to shoot with the sun in our faces because behind me is house construction.
C. I have noticed that my D7100 has better exposure when I over expose on the meter by a stop. I did pull down the clarity some in post to soften up the image some. 

Have at it boys.
Oh ya all shots were taken with a D7100 with 70-300 Nikon lens.


----------



## Submariner (Apr 18, 2014)

I think they turned out great!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------

